# Chausson Allegro skylight problems



## harrispram (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone else had problems with the Remis opening skylight fitted to Chausson Allegros? Mine just blew out in the gale last weekend whilst shut tight and parked-up. Water in everywhere of course and the dealer inferred that this has happened to other people.


----------

